# tortoise chat



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone want to chat it up in the chat room tonight? I always forget tuesday is our chat night


----------



## tortania (Mar 27, 2008)

I always forget too. Maybe we could have a chat room that's open to anyone, anytime who wants to live chat? Kinda like having online tech support


----------



## tortania (Mar 27, 2008)

Or should I have said tort support


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 27, 2008)

It is on all the time. But there is usually no one in there


----------



## tortania (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed...every now and then I pop over just to see...and of course I never catch anyone there. 6-8 eastern time is 4-6 my time..and I'm usually fixing dinner at that time around here, then I forget about it after cooking for 6 people.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey who is chatting tonight?


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone on now that wants to chat???


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 29, 2008)

anyone??????


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 27, 2008)

hey anyone going in the chat room tongiht?


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 6, 2008)

wanna chat now???


----------



## Laura (Jun 6, 2008)

on my way out the door for smog on my truck... what time tonight? West coast time...


----------

